# wouldn't shut off, now won't start



## sskob (7 mo ago)

Hi, I'm new to this site and I think you will be a great resource for me. Long story short, I inherited my childhood home over a year ago after my father passed away at 98 years young. The house included a Kubota BX1850, which is allot of tractor for a lowly female!! I have been able to use it for mowing the lawn pulling a yard trailer & snow blowing. My current problem is I was mowing my side lawn that was very high so it kept getting clogged, I was able to unclog it by simply going in reverse a couple times, and keeping the mower deck high. When I was finished, it would not shut off. I turned the throttle way down, then moved forward a little and it finally shut off. Now it won't turn on at all. I waited about an hour to be sure it wasn't too hot (temp gauge never showed it overheating), still nothing. no click, no attempt to start, just silence. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated. I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty, I just don't know where to start! TIA


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s usually something simple as a safety switch..
Get on the machine and make sure everything is in neutral..(pto)
If that doesn’t work, turn the key to start it AND HOLD IT in the start position while w your other hand, start moving levers.. u just might hit a sweet spot..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

When you turn the ignition key to the run position, do the dash lights turn on?, (oil light, charge light and the glow plug light.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

This is very simple. Open the hood. On the left hand side (as you are seated on tractor) of the engine, toward the rear, you will see the fuel shut-off solenoid. Looks like the attached. The solenoid operates your fuel valve open & closed. Yours is not working. To kill the engine, push the extension armature in. To start the engine pull the armature out. If this fits your case, post back and I will show you a very cheap and reliable repair.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

FredM said:


> When you turn the ignition key to the run position, do the dash lights turn on?, (oil light, charge light and the glow plug light.


The only reason I asked the above question was to see if there was battery power to the instruments to further chase the problem.

BigT mentioned the shutdown solenoid, most likely there is a relay that controls the shut down solenoid, so it is also possible that the relay is playing up and not the shut down solenoid, but you will have to check both.


----------



## Will S (11 mo ago)

sskob said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site and I think you will be a great resource for me. Long story short, I inherited my childhood home over a year ago after my father passed away at 98 years young. The house included a Kubota BX1850, which is allot of tractor for a lowly female!! I have been able to use it for mowing the lawn pulling a yard trailer & snow blowing. My current problem is I was mowing my side lawn that was very high so it kept getting clogged, I was able to unclog it by simply going in reverse a couple times, and keeping the mower deck high. When I was finished, it would not shut off. I turned the throttle way down, then moved forward a little and it finally shut off. *Now it won't turn on at all.* I waited about an hour to be sure it wasn't too hot (temp gauge never showed it overheating), still nothing. no click, no attempt to start, just silence. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated. I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty, I just don't know where to start! TIA


If you mean that the starter won't even crank the engine over, then that wouldn't be the fuel shut-off solenoid, because it would still crank. If there is nothing... no lamps or lights lit on the dash, I'm thinking the battery or battery connections have loose or corroded terminals. As someone has already suggested, it very likely could be a neutral safety switch (you can start the tractor if it's not in neutral, or if PTO is still in the run position.

Please let us know what you find.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I get the posts about the No start situation ( battery cables or safety switch), but first issue was it not shutting off….what would cause that?


----------



## Will S (11 mo ago)

TX MX5200 said:


> I get the posts about the No start situation ( battery cables or safety switch), but first issue was it not shutting off….what would cause that?


That's right. I was primarily focusing on her not being able to start the engine, but if it wouldn't shut off, then yes, we're back to the fuel solenoid. As mentioned, could be stuch open, but, then after did shut down, it should have been able to re-start. However, if the keyswtich is bad, that could cause both fail to crank/start, as well as fail to stop.

I'm thinking that there is possibility of rodent damage to the wiring. A close inspection of the machine and wiring, might reveal the problem.


----------



## David Norwood (Apr 11, 2020)

_I suspect a safety switch is the problem. If you want to get the engine running, use a jumper wire at the starter. With a good battery, good on/off switch, and jumper, It will spin the engine and should fire up. _


----------



## drclean (9 mo ago)

it is probably the key switch, mine did the same thing, i jumped a wire off of battery and touched the little wire on starter and it started,, was able to finish the brush hog jog and then got a new switch, mine would not shut off either at first


----------

